# new here....



## 19179 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm new here, but was so glad to see posts that contained info on hysterectomy and IBS. My hyst. is 3/17. I was so looking forward to it being an end to all my pain, but the IBS is just making me crazy right now. I've been extremely careful with everything I've been eating caustiously, have lost 18+lbs., have been exercising regularly, and still am having flare ups that are really affecting my total well being. My gyn doesn't know anything about gastro stuff, and the gastro doc is booked till 2 weeks before my surgery. I've have started noticing "coffee ground like material" in my D for the past few weeks, and am nauseous all the time. I also have diverticulosis, hyatal hernia, and suspect some kind of ulcer. I had all the scopes done a year ago, and have been on prevacid since. Has anyone had less problems or none at all since hyst? I'm terrified of the C, and the gas during recovery. Afraid it will hinder me getting well.Any help is welcomedDonna


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Donna,Hi. I had total abdominal hysterectomy on August 19, 2005. Yesterday was my 4 month post op anniversary!


> quote:I was so looking forward to it being an end to all my pain, but the IBS is just making me crazy right now.


 I wonder if you may have a bit of anxiety about the impending hyster? Maybe not conciously, but subconciously. It is a big surgery, and sometimes plays a bit with your mind.


> quote:Has anyone had less problems or none at all since hyst? I'm terrified of the C


 I was 5-8 times per day diahhrea pre hysterectomy. After the hyster, I did have trouble with C for a bit from the Vicoin. I was put on Collace immediately after surgery to help soften the stool, but my GI said collace is not the best stool softener, and if I had it to do over again, I'd have gotten with my GI prior to surgery to talk about what would have been better to take to alleviate the C. Some hints on the C. Eat watermelon. Some people will say prunes. Prunes make you gassy, and darlin', you will be gassy enough! I ate oatmeal raisin cookies, and watermelon. Strawberries and raspberries were good to. I prefer the natural way of getting back on track. Watermelon is full of water, and good fiber. Also, and I can't stress this enough. Drink water. Lots of water. I was drinking a little over half gallon a day, which is a huge amount of water for me.My ob/gyn also put me on GasX [simethicone] while in the hospital. Let me tell you...that was a life saver! I also used it upon getting home.Now, how has my IBS changed since surgery? Well, I no longer have any D. Let me take that back...3 one-evening episodes in 4 months. Yep, that is it. Not bad at all. I rarely have any C any more either! In fact, not to give TMI, but since you are asking







...I think that a body used to only having D...when it has formed stools takes some getting used to. I think my 'constipation' sometimes is just formed stools that my poor hiney is saying "HEY! Wait a minute!!!" about. Laying on your left side will help you pass the gas more easily, and having a pillow to hold against your abdomen [if having Abdominal Hyster] will help alleviate more pain than you can ever believe. Hubby put one of those little college dorm fridges in my room, so I had lots of cold water handy, and I could keep fruit at hand. I didn't eat much the first two weeks home. Do you walking, do it right. Not too much.I'd be happy to chat with you about what to expect and things to make it better for yourself if you would like.Let me know.~KarenWhat type of hyster are you having? Keeping ovaries?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Wikked and welcome. It sounds like Ksel has had some luck with her surgery, I'm glad there's someone who can speak from expierence for you. That being said, I would also recommend keeping your appointment with the gastro doc. Maybe he/she can offer some new perspective for you, sort of a second opinion. Then decide what is right for you. Feel free to use us as a sounding board anytime. Take Care.


----------



## 19179 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I am have a TAH/BSO cervix is also coming out. I'm more anxious about the wait then the surgery. I've said my prayers and asked for guidance, and believe after years of misery I was led to this wonderful RN who made sure the docs did the tests that needed to be done and stopped blowing me off. My new doc is amazing and kind, and knew I had edeno even before the ultrasound showed it.I agree that having a normal stool is so foreign to the system it sometimes puts it in shock.My latest issue came from eating spinach. I know its suppose to be great for you and I love it, but this is the 3rd time I have experience horrible pain after eating it. I can eat every other type of greens, but the spinach just kills me. Thanks for the info about the watermelon. Theres so much talk about eating fiber on the hyst boards, and as some of you might know, too much fiber before your body gets used to it just causes more gas. Been there done that with eating too much bran buds, and not working my body into it. The gasx sounds great too, have tried it before, but never bought anymore, will add it to my list.Thanks for offering an ear karen, its much appreciated.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome donna


----------

